# Summer vs. Winter Storms



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2010)

IF this storm had hit in the winter and were cold enough.  It would have been a ton of snow.  Three days of rain.  

It seems like we never get this type of storm in the winter that is cold enough to snow for days.  I guess I am just dreaming.  


There is always hope though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2010)

Hunter got that five footer over a few days last year.  It happens, but yup, very rare


----------



## twinplanx (Aug 25, 2010)

ummm, yeah, its called a Nor'Easter!?!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> ummm, yeah, its called a Nor'Easter!?!


 

Duh!!!:dunce:  They just never seem to hang around like they do in summer and fall.  I would love a three day snow event with this much moisture.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2010)

and when we do get the three day moisture event, it's often warm and highly elevation or slope dependendent on who gets the snow.

Hence while areas of the Catskills got 5 feet last winter and only a few short miles away........zip, all rain.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> and when we do get the three day moisture event, it's often warm and highly elevation or slope dependendent on who gets the snow.
> 
> Hence while areas of the Catskills got 5 feet last winter and only a few short miles away........zip, all rain.


 

I would say all rain everywhere.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 25, 2010)

Week before Christmas 2008... 3 feet, foot, foot, 2 feet, or something ridiculous like that, all super nice powder. White roomed O.L. most of the way down (on Cabrawlers, that part of it wasn't the most fun.)

On the other hand, switch this summer to winter and it would be worse than the one we just had. This is the first rain event we've had, really.


----------



## neil (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't imagine how badly wind blown it would be if this was snow too.


----------

